# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Ndryshimi i ngjyrës në jashtqitje të bebeve

## ela11

Kam Femijen 8 Javeshe E Ushqej Me Gji,,po Ka Dy Jave Qe Jahteqitjen E Ben Jeshile Nuk Ka Temperature As Prerje Barku,,doktori Thote E Ka Nga Qumshti Nga Ushqimet Qe Ha Une,,nuk E Kuptoj Kam Merak

----------


## Fiori

Javet e para te jetes, femija kalon nje si cikel ne lidhje me te dalin jashte. Doktori ketu na dha nje liste e cila shpjegonte ndryshimet qe do ndodhnin ne ngjyre e dendesi gjate seciles jave.

Duhet te kesh parasysh qe me pare femija se ka perdorur kete funksion, ndaj dhe ndryshimi me i vogel ne dieten tende krijon ndryshim (per te mos perdorur c'rregullim) ne organizmin e tij.

Shqetsimi tend eshte mese normal, une mbaj mend veten edhe pse e kisha diskutuar kete gje me doktorrin zgjohesha ne tre te mengjesit e beja kerkim ne google. Megjithate, nuk ka asgje per tu alarmuar. Per aq kohe sa femija ha dhe fle, e nuk qan pa pushim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

une i jepja ushqim te perzier formule  dhe  pak nga qumeshti im ( sa kisha), por tani ka vetem  formule
por ushqimi baze ka qene formule  dhe vajza vuante me kolik deri ne dy muaj  sa hyre ne te tretin iu rregullua tranzit 
edhe ajo kishte jashteqitje jeshile , por i jepja dhe i jap caj kamomili , dhe caj me koper , ne farmacie ma  rekomanduan  dhe ben mrekulli , goca ma pin  sa e than shishen sa qe tani vetem cajin e pranon ndersa ujin nuk do ta shohe me sy , sa ja fus ne goje ja ben  beerrrrrrrrrrr dhe ptui  e nxjerr.

Ne ushqimin tend perpiqu mos te hash shume fruta si portokalli , mandarine, limon, jo me shume se nje ne dite, evito lakrat dhe pijet me gaz
Mos u be merak si tha edhe fiori , te gjithe femijet e kane dhe e  kalojne  :buzeqeshje: , do ta shikosh  qe se shpejti ngjyre floriri do ti dale  :buzeqeshje: , rendesi ka te shtoje ne peshe

----------


## ela11

une kam dy dite me temperature nga gjoksi sikur me ka mbledhur temperatura 38 ,,me merak ja jap te pije goca,car te ve ne gjoks se i kam te nxeta ,pse duhet te mbledhin kur goca me pi dhe nuk e heq me pompe,,prape tani jeshil te eret e kishte bere,shume faleminderit per pergjigjet

----------


## Marya

cfare te besh
 be nje dush te mire , pi 1 gr paracetamol dhe do te bie temperatura,  veje femijen me shpesh ne gjoks dhe perdor edhe pompen , nqs nuk e ke me pompen atehere shtrydhe vete  :buzeqeshje: 

jane ca qe thone se duhet vene  gjethe lakre, por jane budallalliqe


ela thjesht per kuriozitet sa vjece je? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Mos u shqeteso se eshte normale sidomos tek femijet qe ushqehen me gji. Dhe po te doli holle si tip diarreje shpesh prape eshte normale te femijet e ushqyer me gji.
Mos u shqeteso se femija eshte i mbrojtur kur eshte i vogel. Kujdesu per veten tende se kur je e semure eshte shume e veshtire te kujdesesh per femijen.

----------


## PINK

> une kam dy dite me temperature nga gjoksi sikur me ka mbledhur temperatura 38 ,,me merak ja jap te pije goca,car te ve ne gjoks se i kam te nxeta ,pse duhet te mbledhin kur goca me pi dhe nuk e heq me pompe,,prape tani jeshil te eret e kishte bere,shume faleminderit per pergjigjet


Temperatura te ka hipur se te ka mbledhur. Duhet ti japesh goces qumesht, sic duket nuk ta pin, heq te gjithen. Dhe te grumbullohet. Jepi goces te pij, pastaj perdore pompen ta heqesh. Mos ler gje fare. Perdor dhe akull, qese me akull, veri siper, se te qeteson, dhe te ndihmon mos behet gjoksi i forte, dhe te te dhembi.  


Ky qumeshti i gjirit, ka 100 yckla. Prandaj, me mire i bie njeriu shkurt dhe rehat- formula. Dhe nga jashteqitja jane top fare. lol

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

kur ke temperature te lart dhe te dhemb gjoksi,  ki kujdes se mos ke mastitis

----------


## Marya

me ndodhi dy here ky fenomen, temperature mbi 38, ethe dhe te dridhura , te frikeson me te vertete :i terbuar: 
ndodh kur kanalet e qumeshtit jane te bllokuara , qumeshti grumbullohet dhe nuk arrin te eliminohet komplet.
vajza nuk pinte si duheshe, pompa nuk e bente rolin komplet,dhe nuk doja te merrja antibiotik apo te perfundoja prap ne thike

beja dush  shpesh me zhet tek  zonat e forta,me pas vendosja kompresa te ngrohta me caj kamomil, shpesh here, shpesh here dhe masazhe te forte nga periferia drejt qendres , eshte e dhimbshme , por cfare te besh ,favorizon hapjen e kanbaleve te qumeshtit,  kur te ze, te ze duhet t'ja dalesh se ndryshe kalon ne komplikacione, dhe merja paracetamol 1 gr c'do 6 ore, mire qe kisha mamin afer dhe me ndihmonte .
Sa ke temp me mire mos ja jep qumeshtin femijes , per te qen e sigurt se nuk eshte i infektuar dhe perdor me shpesh pompen
kurajo  se do kaloje


barra nuk eshte asgje perpara se cfare vijon pas saj

----------


## teta

ela,nuk di ta shpjegoi shkencerisht,por jam e sigurt se shepsh femija del jeshil edhe ne dy rastet tjera perveq atyre te shpjeguara me larte,kur eshte e uritur dhe kur ka ftohet.

per mastitin veja veshin vetes se opa te doktori...po nuk beri asesi as me femijen as me pump,thuaj burrit ta thith gjirin,kryesore eshte te drenohesh ti,e them prej verteti.

----------


## Marya

> per mastitin veja veshin vetes se opa te doktori...po nuk beri asesi as me femijen as me pump,*thuaj burrit ta thith gjirin*,kryesore eshte te drenohesh ti,e them prej verteti.


 :pa dhembe: 
tani me vjen te qesh se keshtu me thoshte edhe im shoq hec o gru u pa puna , kur se ben femija , na zuri tani, ta bej une ate pune
shyqyr qe nuk vajti puna deri aty :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> barra nuk eshte asgje perpara se cfare vijon pas saj


shume e vertet marya, dy dite pas lindjes po mendja "what the hell, njerzit bejn alarmante lindjen, kur tortura fillon pas lindjes  :ngerdheshje: "

keto gjera as nuk i lexon por i merr si shock pas  lindjes...kisha degjuar "oh ti japesh gji femijes te dhemb" por dhimbjen nuk e pershkruanin sikur dikushpo te pertyp mishin lol
ose te zgjohesh me bluzen uje fare cdo here

----------


## loneeagle

Rexh une cdo e gje e duroja por qe te rrish pa gjume nuk ka me keq. Per mua keq ishte 3-4 muajt e pare te shtatzanis vertet ishin tmerr. Pas lindjes fillon pergjegjesia me e madhe. Ela mos u shqeteso eshte normal nese femija nuk qan tregon qe nuk ka dhimbje edhe eshte mire.

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Mese normale... Ato javet e para trupi i femijes pastrohet dhe jashteshqitja eshte menyra e vetme per ta bere kete gje. Po ditet e para se mban mend qe ishte dhe e zeze? Normale.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Rexh une cdo e gje e duroja por qe te rrish pa gjume nuk ka me keq. Per mua keq ishte 3-4 muajt e pare te shtatzanis vertet ishin tmerr. Pas lindjes fillon pergjegjesia me e madhe. Ela mos u shqeteso eshte normal nese femija nuk qan tregon qe nuk ka dhimbje edhe eshte mire.


po mungesa e gjumit eshte a real killer!

----------


## Marya

> shume e vertet marya, dy dite pas lindjes po mendja "what the hell, njerzit bejn alarmante lindjen, kur tortura fillon pas lindjes "
> 
> keto gjera as nuk i lexon por i merr si shock pas  lindjes...kisha degjuar "oh ti japesh gji femijes te dhemb" por dhimbjen nuk e pershkruanin sikur dikushpo te pertyp mishin lol
> ose te zgjohesh me bluzen uje fare cdo here


tek mua lindja vajti tmerr , qumeshti skandal, pagjumesia nuk diskutohet
por me e tmerrshmja ishte me femijen , atje te benin teste ne shikon, dhe bejne teste ne gjak per te gjetur para kohe semundje te rralla si mukovishcidoze, njera me thoshte qe femija nuk degjon me testet qe benin kur ajo hidheshe perpjete nga zhurma me e vogel, e imagjinoja gocen nderkohe shurdhe memece, tjetra thoshte qe nje kembe e leviz me shume se tjetren dhe ka rrezik te luksohet dhe duhet mbajtur me allci kembe te hapura 6 muaj qe te fiksohet  artikulacioni e kofshesh, tjetra thoshte qe ka strabism, tjetra me thoshte qe ka nje vrime  tek shtylla kurrizore dhe duhet eliminuar nje myelomeningocel.
Nje muaj vetem kam qare dhe vetem  ekzaminime , ekografira , derisa te gjitha supozimet  u eliminuam dhe goca ishte shendoshe e mire dhe sot eshte bere si kukull, s'ka mbushur 4 muaj dhe vetem qeshh e gugugu ben gjithe diten

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> tek mua lindja vajti tmerr , qumeshti skandal, pagjumesia nuk diskutohet
> por me e tmerrshmja ishte me femijen , atje te benin teste ne shikon, dhe bejne teste ne gjak per te gjetur para kohe semundje te rralla si mukovishcidoze, njera me thoshte qe femija nuk degjon me testet qe benin kur ajo hidheshe perpjete nga zhurma me e vogel, e imagjinoja gocen nderkohe shurdhe memece, tjetra thoshte qe nje kembe e leviz me shume se tjetren dhe ka rrezik te luksohet dhe duhet mbajtur me allci kembe te hapura 6 muaj qe te fiksohet  artikulacioni e kofshesh, tjetra thoshte qe ka strabism, tjetra me thoshte qe ka nje vrime  tek shtylla kurrizore dhe duhet eliminuar nje myelomeningocel.
> Nje muaj vetem kam qare dhe vetem  ekzaminime , ekografira , derisa te gjitha supozimet  u eliminuam dhe goca ishte shendoshe e mire dhe sot eshte bere si kukull, s'ka mbushur 4 muaj dhe vetem qeshh e gugugu ben gjithe diten


oh man jo une vetem u stresova per jaundice se me than ishte pak si e verdhe dhe ishte dimer, skisha si ta nxirrja jasht te merrte rreze dielli...por e imagjinoj si je ndier se un stresohesha me perpara se femija lindi jo me te me thoshnin keto qe thua ti pas lindjes, do isha a wreck...meduket se me shume e bejn per para sesa per "precaution" por shyqyr cdo gje shkoj mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

e di si me pelqen te them une per kete faze menjhere pas lindjes,dmth kohen kur nena dhe fimija bejen paqen.....hahhah i them *po pozicionohen*...sa do femija te fitoj teren dhe sa nena i leshon asaj
ka nena qe jane tolerante deri ne infinit,dhe bebeja eshte e gjithfuqishmja i gjith tereni eshte i saj,ka nena qe vendosin rregullin deri ku bene pastaja eshte boll-le te qan se nuk kam me a ti beje...haha ka ka..mos thuani jo..i kam pare vet
duhet pranuar e nenat e reja bejn i cik panik me shum se sa duhet,te femijai dyte,trete pastaja  di ku dhe ne c;vend te alarmohen

----------


## ela11

Faleminderit shume te gjithave,,34 vjece jam Marya,,,,nuk e di sa vjece je ti,po une them se e cdo moshe te linde femra me merak do jete dhe me frike,kur me lindi nje shoqe ishte 20 vjece dhe thosha bobo si do beje kjo kaq e vogel me kete bebush si do e perballoje me mire te lind mbi 30 vjece,une jam martuar kam 6 vjet dhe kisha frike te lindja bobo thosha dhe qe jam dhe 34 prap me frike isha
prap me temperature isha gjith naten 39 me vajti nuk me ka vajtur ndonjere ne jete time kjo temperature gjoksin nuk e kam te forte dhe te skuqur vetem ne nje vend me dhemb mbi pjesen e thithave,e hoqa me pompe dhe e derdha qumshin nuk ja dhashe femijes ,ca me thone vere ne gji femijen te ta thithe ca me thone nuk i ben mire po te kesh me ifeksion gjirin ajt meru vesh,Mastitis car eshte se nuk e di

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

eshte infeksion i gjoksit ela

----------

